# 361 geomatry anyone , Please?



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi 
Anyone help me with a link to 361 geometry?
thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

comsense said:


> Hi
> Anyone help me with a link to 361 geometry?
> thanks


What size are you looking for? I have the 361 geometry in a catalog.


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> What size are you looking for? I have the 361 geometry in a catalog.


Thanks Dave,
Its a 62 cm frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

comsense said:


> Thanks Dave,
> Its a 62 cm frame.


I'll have it for you tonight. In the mean time, the 451 geometry is close if not exactly the same as the 361.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

comsense said:


> Thanks Dave,
> Its a 62 cm frame.


hmmmm. are you sure it's a 361? In 61cm, I have geometry for a 461 and 261. The largest size for a 361 is 59cm...I have 2 years of 361 production and both US and European catalogs and they all show 59 as being the largest. The 59 is measured 61.5cm to the top of the seat collar. Here is the geometry for the 59cm 361. If you want another one, just let me know.

seat tube ctc- 59cm
seat tube ctt- 61.5cm
top tube- 57.5

head tube 73 degrees
seat tube 72.5 degrees

head tube height 177.5mm


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

Dave, 
Thanks for taking the trouble here - I appreciate it because I need to replicate the setup from my 361 onto my second bike. I have no doubt that when I measure the frame later that you will be proved right about the size. I've been tweaking the position on the 361 last few weeks ( after reading several posts here - including your one re the seatposts and how small changes make such a difference) and I can't believe how different the bike handles now.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*geometry not required...*

Replicating the same positon on two bikes does not require any knowledge of the geometry. A level surface, a plumb bob and a tape measure will do the trick. Even more important is the use of the same saddle and handelbars. Then all you need to do is set the saddle tip the same distance behind the BB and at the same height. Measurring from the tip of the saddle to the center of the bars will show any difference in the reach, if the same bars are used and set at the same height. If different bars are used, then it's more important to set the brake/shifter levers at the same height, then use a 1" dowel spanning across the brake hoods (where the crook of the thumb would rest). Measure from the tip of the saddle to the inside edge of the dowel on both bikes to get a reach comparison.


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

*taking your advise*

Thanks C-40. I'll do it that way this evening.I got fixated on the geometry because I think both frames have same angles. I am really happy with the 361 set up - don't think I ever sat on a bike that felt so right.


----------

